# Conceal Carry Gun Recommendations



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm hoping to get some good recommendations for first time gun buyers to have an idea of what to get for their first conceal carry gun. There are a lot of theories and philosophies out there, and I have seen some pretty good information posted in here over time. I'd like to get some of those ideas here in one spot so that those who might be researching can follow a good thread of great ideas. Please be kind enough to throw out some of your ideas and experiences for others to benefit from. Thanks!


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

Let me put on my Steve hat. Get some professional training. Find a place to rent and try lots of different guns. Get the one you can shoot well. In most places, you can dress around a full size 1911 if it's what you shoot well. A good belt is critical to carrying. It takes the weight.

My personal preferences is a Glock 19 as a first carry gun. If I didn't own a gun, knowing what I know, I would make it a point to shoot (All in 9mm) a CZ P-07, the compact M&P 9, a Sig 320 compact (Though I've never met a Sig I like), Glock 19. I am a fan of reduced weight of polymer frame gun.

If you can shoot it well, the pocket guns like a Kahr CM9 are great. But they take some practice and time to get used to. The Kahr handles recoil better than the few others I've shot.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

There is no one right weapon for concealed carry.......

There are many variables to what weapon is right, plus the fact that what weapon is best is a personal decision...... What I would recommend is not going to suit others.......

One should try to put their hands on as many handguns as possible and shoot as many as possible. Everyone has different hand shapes, sizes and find different types of sights and calibers easier to use. The best weapon is the one that you can shoot most accurately and comfortably conceal. Once you find that, then you can start fine tuning your decision based on weight, concealability, caliber, etc.

There are gun shops that rent handguns to try before buying..... Hopefully there are some in your area......

http://www.ammoland.com/2014/10/the-best-gun-for-concealed-carry/#axzz3FF8k2Edt

http://concealednation.org/2014/07/the-10-best-concealed-carry-guns/


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I agree with trying some before buying. I would recommend trying Glock19 and Glock26, S&W shield 9mm or a compact M&P, and the XD's. All are very reliable and easy to maintain. I would stay away from pocket type guns to small and hard to shoot. Single stack guns are more concealable but carry less rounds. Larger guns are easier to shoot with longer site radius and more weight to absorb recoil but harder to conceal. Just some options to weigh. Get something comfortable to shoot because you will want to practice. 
I would also recommend not carrying until you are 110% confident in operating the pistol including drawing it from concealment. There is a greater chance of hurting yourself or others being untrained, than being in a confrontation where you would need a pistol. Once a bullet leaves the barrel there is no calling it back.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*To The Beginner Needing Advice:*
Read the first five "sticky" threads here: New to Handguns Area


----------



## NGIB (Jun 28, 2008)

Much depends on how you intend to carry, your normal mode of dress, and your physical build. Here in GA we can carry open or concealed with a permit so my normal mode is sloppy conceal using an OWB holster with a shirt or jacket over it. Other states require conceal only and "printing" can be seriously frowned upon. Many factors to consider to be sure. For reference I carry a Glock 30S...


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

I just traded in several guns and bough two Ruger SR9c's. Wanted wife to be able to use one. I have larger hands and was also looking at (springfield) xd40c. Took her to some local gun shops and had her try some to get the feel of how comfortable they were in her hand. The grips on the rugers were slightly narrower (did not stick out to the sides quite so much).
Wanted something that was concealable. went with the 9 mm instead of the 40 for both cost and availability of ammo in my area.
Will be going to the range so we can both fire and get comfortable with them.
Some compact brands come with two magazine availability: shorter mag (10 rounds for the SR9c) and a longer mag (19 rounds w/ the SR9c). The short mag turns the pistol into a two finger grip, but an option on the base of the mag has an extension that allows a 3 finger grip with the short mag. The short mag allows for easier conceal-ability and w/ larger mag for back up, there's 29 rounds w/ two mags.
Bought an extra short mag in case the larger mag creates too much weight for her to have good control with.


----------



## NGIB (Jun 28, 2008)

The SR9c is a fine gun and I carry one when I'm not carrying my Glock - like for a quick trip to the store.  I keep it in an IWB holster and can just clip it on before I hit the door...


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Important thing with carrying, whether open or concealed: If you draw your weapon and "they" won't back down or run away, then you need to have the mindset that you're going to use it with "lethal force" or 'they' will take it away and shoot you with your own gun.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

NGIB said:


> Much depends on how you intend to carry, your normal mode of dress, and your physical build. Here in GA we can carry open or concealed with a permit so my normal mode is sloppy conceal using an OWB holster with a shirt or jacket over it. Other states require conceal only and "printing" can be seriously frowned upon. Many factors to consider to be sure. For reference I carry a Glock 30S...


How would you say the Glock 30S compares to the standard G30, grip, recoil, etc.?


----------



## NGIB (Jun 28, 2008)

GCBHM said:


> How would you say the Glock 30S compares to the standard G30, grip, recoil, etc.?


A tad lighter, a tad thinner, same frame so same grip & capacity. It's basically a G36 slide on a G30SF frame...


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

NGIB said:


> A tad lighter, a tad thinner, same frame so same grip & capacity. It's basically a G36 slide on a G30SF frame...


I watched hicock45's review of it, and he measured the frame to be exactly the width of the G27, which really surprised me. He also put the G30S in a couple different G19 holsters, and it fit quite well. I think you said your G30S fits your G19 holsters, right? Do you think there is anymore recoil than the G30? Hicock said he felt a little more. What do you think?


----------



## NGIB (Jun 28, 2008)

GCBHM said:


> I watched hicock45's review of it, and he measured the frame to be exactly the width of the G27, which really surprised me. He also put the G30S in a couple different G19 holsters, and it fit quite well. I think you said your G30S fits your G19 holsters, right? Do you think there is anymore recoil than the G30? Hicock said he felt a little more. What do you think?


I've used some of my G-19 holsters and it can be snug but it works. I don't pay much attention to recoil and it's not a tough gun for me to shoot well. To me, the .45 is not a snappy round and I have fired it in a lot of platforms even the light Kahr's with no objection...


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

GCBHM said:


> I watched hicock45's review of it, and he measured the frame to be exactly the width of the G27, which really surprised me. He also put the G30S in a couple different G19 holsters, and it fit quite well. I think you said your G30S fits your G19 holsters, right? Do you think there is anymore recoil than the G30? Hicock said he felt a little more. What do you think?


I only own one Glock, but shouldn't the holster be an important part of a chambered GLOCK.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

NGIB said:


> The SR9c is a fine gun and I carry one when I'm not carrying my Glock - like for a quick trip to the store. I keep it in an IWB holster and can just clip it on before I hit the door...


I've owned a SR40. I wouldn't carry a SR. Too many lawyer features.


----------



## NGIB (Jun 28, 2008)

Smitty79 said:


> I've owned a SR40. I wouldn't carry a SR. Too many lawyer features.


All removed or disabled on mine. Same with my Mk III...


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Smitty79 said:


> I've owned a SR40. I wouldn't carry a SR. Too many lawyer features.


"Lawyer features". Yea, I like this term.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

For me, carry guns fit the following definitions;


Primary carry which can be either open or concealed. This sidearm is generally not constricted so much by size but rather by weight, shape, and functionality.
Close concealment. This is a sidearm that is usually smaller and more compact than the primary carry sidearm and is one which could serve dual purposes. Close to the body means a thinner and more compact design and that includes its holster.
Deep concealment. These guns are frequently referred to as "mouse guns". They can be quite small and can easily be carried in a pocket. Best for light clothing or times when the first two sidearm types are not practical. Think guns like the Ruger LCP and the Kel-Tec P2AT.
For my primary carry sidearms, I prefer striker fired guns with good triggers and decent ammo capacity. Weight and shape is a factor as is size. Examples for me are Glock Smith and Wesson M&P.

For close carry, I like my K9 Elite '03 Kahr. Slim and nicely compact for this type of carry.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

pic said:


> I only own one Glock, but shouldn't the holster be an important part of a chambered GLOCK.


I think so.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Don't try to start out with a small handgun, unless you already know you can shoot one. Even good handgun marksmen have a sharp learning curve when switching to a subcompact. If you aren't experienced, you will automatically assume that the subcompact is not an accurate shooter, when, in reality, the problem is your ability to adapt to an awkwardly small grip and a too short sighting radius. Most are accurate, but require exceptional shooting skill to hit small targets at anything beyond about 7 yards...and you do need to be able to hit small targets.

And don't fret too much about the discomfort, because almost nothing will be comfortable, unless you can carry OWB all the time - most cannot. Get used to the idea that to arm yourself with an effective SD firearm, you are just going to have to get used to the discomfort. No matter what you buy, you will always believe there is a better option, until you have tried a lot of them. Everyone I know, who carries a concealed handgun, has a drawer-full of discarded holsters and a variety of different sized handguns. Most eventually settle on some double-stack semi-auto with a 4" barrel, in 9mm or larger, and use an IWB holster on a good quality belt. Some just quit carrying altogether.

A Glock 19, or something similar in size and quality, is about right for a carry weapon that you can learn to shoot quite accurately and efficiently, and learn to carry with not much more discomfort than a double-stack subcompact. If you work hard on your shooting skills, you could go with a single-stack subcompact, like the XDs or Kahr, in 9mm or above, and reduce the weight considerably, and still have an effective weapon for a decent variety of SD scenarios.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Bisley said:


> Don't try to start out with a small handgun, unless you already know you can shoot one. Even good handgun marksmen have a sharp learning curve when switching to a subcompact. If you aren't experienced, you will automatically assume that the subcompact is not an accurate shooter, when, in reality, the problem is your ability to adapt to an awkwardly small grip and a too short sighting radius. Most are accurate, but require exceptional shooting skill to hit small targets at anything beyond about 7 yards...and you do need to be able to hit small targets.
> 
> And don't fret too much about the discomfort, because almost nothing will be comfortable, unless you can carry OWB all the time - most cannot. Get used to the idea that to arm yourself with an effective SD firearm, you are just going to have to get used to the discomfort. No matter what you buy, you will always believe there is a better option, until you have tried a lot of them. Everyone I know, who carries a concealed handgun, has a drawer-full of discarded holsters and a variety of different sized handguns. Most eventually settle on some double-stack semi-auto with a 4" barrel, in 9mm or larger, and use an IWB holster on a good quality belt. Some just quit carrying altogether.
> 
> A Glock 19, or something similar in size and quality, is about right for a carry weapon that you can learn to shoot quite accurately and efficiently, and learn to carry with not much more discomfort than a double-stack subcompact. If you work hard on your shooting skills, you could go with a single-stack subcompact, like the XDs or Kahr, in 9mm or above, and reduce the weight considerably, and still have an effective weapon for a decent variety of SD scenarios.


I have been able to find a few rigs that are quite comfortable and with which I can use all day long without thinking about it. I don't care for IWB holsters... I much prefer OWB ones. To each his own I guess and what works best is what one should use.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

NGIB said:


> All removed or disabled on mine. Same with my Mk III...


How did you remove the chiclet sized safety? That's the reason I don't own an SR40 anymore.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

OWB is definitely more comfortable, if you can manage it.


----------



## Tremors (Mar 18, 2012)

The largest one you can carry concealed. Try one of your friend pistol or revolver in their holster. Most people I know will let you try their stuff (while they present). We like to introduce new people to our sport and hobby.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Tremors said:


> The largest one you can carry concealed. Try one of your friend pistol or revolver in their holster. Most people I know will let you try their stuff (while they present). We like to introduce new people to our sport and hobby.


So I should get a 1911 .22LR?


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> So I should get a 1911 .22LR?


If you truly want it for defense, then you need a larger caliber. Unless you can find a M134 minigun 22 caliber, I wouldn't count on a 22 cal as having much stopping power. 
Handheld M134 minigun - Military Photos Website


----------

